# ¿Como hago un agujero rectangular en plastico?



## Limbo (Sep 21, 2011)

Buenas,

Estoy metido en mi primer proyecto con un LCD y me surge la duda de como hago para hacer un agujero rectangular..¿Que tecnicas usais vosotros?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## soerok (Sep 21, 2011)

Si es plástico blando te sirve una navaja bien afilada y una regla.
Ahora que si quieres perfección, en plásticos duros, maderas, aluminio etc.., utiliza una fresadora CNC xP

Saludos.


----------



## lchox (Sep 21, 2011)

Primero dibujas el contorno en el material que perforararás, y luego marcas el centro, donde agujereas con una broca de un diámetro mayor al de la sierra caladora, y ya puedes ir haciendo el agujero con la caladora (esto es si tienes caladora)





Otra forma es ir haciendo varios agujeros pequeños consecutivos (con una broca pequeña), dentro del perímetro del rectángulo que deseas calar, pero sin llegar a los bordes. Cuando los terminas remueves el material del centro  y emparejas los bordes con una lima cuadrada.
No tengo una imagen para mostrar esta idea, quizas alguien tenga una foto.


----------



## mtssound (Sep 21, 2011)

yo le haria dos agujeros uno al lado del otro con una broca del tamaño que queires el rectangulo y luego lo iria llevando con una lima cuadrada,, otra que tambien puede ser es usar un minitorno con una punta y hacer el rectangulo, y si es plastico podes intentar con una navaja caliente. 

saludois


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 21, 2011)

Haces una plantilla de papel con las dimensiones del agujero (yo uso AutoCAD), imprimes a escala 1:1, recortas, pegas donde quieras cortar, y con un minitorno (Dremel) y un disco de corte (minidisco) y cortas los lados. Si el diámetro del disco es mayor que el del lado a cortar cortas la diagonal, y con una minifresa terminas de recortarlo.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 21, 2011)

Mirá
Si es plástico, con la punta del soldador (cautin) caliente podés ir cortando cerca del borde  del orificio que ya habrás marcado y luego con una lima, lo terminas justo en las marcas.
Si es metal o madera seguí alguno de los consejos anteriores.
Yo uso el soldador en los plásticos y va bien y rápido. No te olvides de limpiar bien la punta del soldador luego de eso porque si no no podrás soldar. Estando bien caliente pasale un trapo y luego con un poco de estaño repasas la punta.
Suerte
Suerte.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 21, 2011)

Si quieres una terminacion profesional puedes llevar el plastico a una casa donde hagan cortes lasers, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2011)

Yo uso una amoladora de mano con un disco de corte o con una sierra de dientes de widia.

O un Dremel con una mini sierrita de 30 mm de diámetro


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola Limbo, 
Calentá un cutter en una hornalla y con eso vas realizando los cortes derritiendo el plástico; a medida que se va enfriando, volvés a calentar el cutter nuevamente. Una vez recortado el rectángulo, le das una terminación más prolija a los bordes con una lima plana.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2011)

hola limbo, mira te lo expliuco paso a paso, supongo que tenes acrilico blando , pues haces asi:
dibujas el rectangulo.
con el cutter lo marcas varias veces, punta nueva , le das tranquilo que va penetrando .
no le des muy fuerte por que te podes pasar y marcar de mas .
una vez que tenes ya bien marcado el rectangulo lo que haces es una cruz (ahora te lo dibujo ).
y en el medio un agujero con el taladro .

marca bien, pasa varias veces con el cutter, proba si tenes pedazos sueltos.
dale tranquilo cunado doblas las partes veras que se quiebran donde vos marcaste (dejaste canaleta) .

una vez que tenes hecho el agujero con el mismo cuter sacas las rebabas y las imperfecciones pasandolo por los lados internos.
hace rato que lo hago asi y es facil y queda re bien .

ahora si es acrilico duro la cosa se complica, pero hay algunso truquitos si no queres complicarte, yo recuerdo que con los digitos de 7 segmentos que , bueno emitian luz compraba unos rectangulso de acrilico rojo fume, y ahcia el agujero feo, en materiale sduros, pero luego le ponia el acrilico y se tapaban las imperfecciones y solo salia la luz de el digito.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 21, 2011)

Buenas!

Yo lo hago con un soldador roto (que rompi sin querer....) y con un clavo grueso caliente utilizado como punta.... el plastico va derritiendo y le hago circulos y lo voy moviendo para hacer el agujero.

Como yo lo utilizo el clavo, lo pongo en la hornalla y lo dejo calentarse al rojo vivo....(prefiero esto antes que andar haciendome mala sangre con la agujereadora). igual ahora que lo pienso la idea del cutter es muy buena

saludos!


----------



## gca (Sep 22, 2011)

Si es duro hace varios agujeros, uno al lado del otro y con una lima haces la terminacion.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Sep 22, 2011)

Gracias por la oleada de respuestas.

La pregunta viene a raiz de que quiero gastarme dinero en una caja para proyectos, ya que no he conseguido una terminacion bonita con tuppers en ninguno de mis proyectos, y quiero que este quede bien a la vista. Normalmente hago los agujeros con cutter, pero los realizo en cajas de muy bajo coste.. si me gasto más dinero en una caja quiero que quede lo mejor posible.

La mayoria de cajas que me gustan son hechas en ABS pero cabe la posibilidad que me la compre de baquelita por su bajo precio.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 22, 2011)

> La mayoria de cajas que me gustan son hechas en *ABS*



Frena bien o patina? 

Yo te comente eso porque mas de una vez tube que hacer agujeros practicamente rectangulares (para una bornera de electricidad para tres cables) y dandole con agujereadora y con una mecha de 3mm tardas mucho.

En vez con el clavo (mientras mas grueso mejor) apenas lo apoyas ya traspasa el plastico y si todavia esta caliente y te das mania le vas moviendo con fuerza y como el plastico esta blando podes seguir agrandando el agujero.
No tarda mucho en calentar pero te recomiendo tener mas de uno. Sino otra solucion seria sacrificar otro soldador para hacer los agujeros 

ya que buscas calidad.... no seria mejor en hoja lata o en madera o mandarlas a hacer ?

saludos!


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 22, 2011)

Si la compras de bakelita el calor no la derrite. Solo agujeros, sierra y lima. Cuesta un poco, pero se hace.
( Uno odos agujeros grandes y con una cierrita de mano, las de calar madera, hacés el rectángulo. Luego lo terminás bien con una lima plana)
Suerte


----------

